# Receptor aviacion civil y militar



## cronixoo (Abr 23, 2009)

hola he encontrado en inetrenet este circuito receptor se señal AM para la banda militar de 220-400mhz pero puede ser modificado el rango de recepcion a 108-138 u otra modificando la bobina pero el caso es que el transistor que lleva no lo encuentro por ninguna parte  a si que me preguntaba ¿por que transistor puedo sustituirlo? ¿quiza en 2n2222A ó el 2n4427? ¿o cual? 
gracias de antemano y salu2


----------



## necpool (Abr 24, 2009)

hola amigo puedes decir ¿¿cual es el transistor que quieres reemplazar?, pero creo un bf199 o 494 podria funcionar


----------



## cronixoo (Abr 24, 2009)

el  2n918 es el que aparecia en la paina del ciruito pero es que no lo he encontrado en ninguna parte ¿por cual lo sutituyo?
por cierto la pagina  es  http://www.aaroncake.net/CIRCUITS/aircraftrecv.asp?showcomments=all
gracias de antemano y salu2


----------



## lsedr (Jun 29, 2009)

cuando lo prueben avisenme por favor


----------



## electrodan (Jun 29, 2009)

Que circuito mas raro. Mete la señal por el emisor pero el circuito resonante está en el colector? Acaso esta en configuración de base común?


----------



## lsedr (Jul 1, 2009)

Lo estoy armando, veremos si sirve sí o no. 
Bueno, creo que debieran postear solo circuitos probados..


----------



## yukamix (Jul 5, 2009)

aqui encontraran dos circuitos interezantes  para construir un receptor para la banda de aviación:

http://www.techlib.com/electronics/aircraft.htm

http://www.techlib.com/area_50/pilarsprojects.htm
[/img]


----------



## lsedr (Jul 6, 2009)

Cronixoo Yo utilisé el NTE229 y funciona bien


----------



## yukamix (Jul 6, 2009)

alguien  ya armo este Receptor aviacion  para la banda militar de 220-400mhz  
¿funciona?


----------



## lsedr (Jul 22, 2009)

me funciona perfectamente bien, ya lo terminé y pude escuchar emisoras de taxi, la policia de mi ciudad que esta en los 144 mhz y muchas horas del aeropuerto que esta como a unos 20 Km de mi casa.

Haganlo muchachos porque en receptores regenerativos este debe ser el papa de todos


----------



## Siddharta (Ago 8, 2009)

soy algo novato en este tema, mi duda es, se compran hechas las bobinas o las tengo que hacer?, ustedes como le hicieron?


----------



## Siddharta (Ago 8, 2009)

otra cosa, el diodo 1n82 no lo encontré, por cual lo podría reemplazar?


----------



## livestrong (Ago 11, 2009)

Yo construi este y me funcionó bien. http://www.lse.es.tl/
El choke que utilisé es una bobina que saqué de un televisor. En radios tambien aparecen.
El diodo tiene que comprarlo en una tienda electronica que ya tenga unos cuantos años trabajando, ya que este diodo es un poco viejito, puede ser que en reproductores de video VHS aparezca ese diodo. el diodo y el transistor son viejitos pero aqui en mi pais si aparecen nuevos.

construllanlo yo hice el mio y me funciona perfectamente en mi pais.


----------



## livestrong (Ago 11, 2009)

Otra técnica especial para buscar reemplazos es de la manera siguiente.

Por ejemplo:
El transistor que usa el circuito es un NTE 161. Yo encontré en el libro de reemplazos NTE, mas de 50 transistores los cuales eran todos el mismo transistor. Osea, que buscando por el libro NTE de reemplazos, encontre muchos que son equivalentes. Unos eran 2sc otros bf, etc.


----------



## tongas (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola soy Gaston queria saber si el circuito recepciona bien en los 407mhz y si es en fm si es asi puedo usar un transistor de mayor fruecuencia max o cual deberia usar? gracias.


----------

